# Labs & Goldens



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

For those of you who have or have had both I have some questions 

My husband and I are already talking about our next addition (not for at least 2 years) and we are thinking of a lab. Not that we don't love our golden we just want to get to experience lots of dogs and different breeds. So here goes my crazy list of questions:

1) Breeders- I should be looking for the same things as far as clearances, etc for a lab right?

2) I know one should never pick a puppy based on color but is it wrong to want a chocolate lab? Are there health differences, temperment differences in the colors?

3) Anything else I should know or be thinking about. 

I'm just beginning my research and thought I would start with all of you since I've learned so much from you already. Thank you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I have both labs and goldens, and I really have loved my goldens more!

I feel that a lot of labs are very crazy and hyper when they come into the vet (not to say that goldens aren't, but there are so many labs who are just out of control). 

I am not sure about what clearances they need, but I would guess it would be the same as goldens. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with having a preference, but I have to say that most chocolate labs I have met are very neurotic (including mine). I will never have another chocolate lab, and it isn't just mine, a lot of them just seem a little 'off' in the head (from my experience). I also feel that black labs seem to be very great dogs, and yellow labs second.


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if you are already aware of this, but Lab's are definitley more hyper than Golden's. This is just my opinion though. I have had both, and prefer a Golden for sure. That being said, the colour has nothing to do with thier temperment at all. They come in yellow, black, and chocolate. The chocolate ones are very pretty  You will be looking for basically the same thing clearance wise, yes. There may be a few subtle differences, but not many. They are prone to cancer more so than anything else, from what I've seen. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

I love both breeds. The Chocolate labs I have come across are definitely more on the Hyper side, but if you have an active lifestyle I don't see why it wouldn't be a good choice. A friend of mine is a vet and we asked her a lot of questions before we chose our Golden. She did say that Yellow labs, if infected with lime disease are at risk of organ failure. The other "colors" not so much.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bentley's Mom said:


> For those of you who have or have had both I have some questions
> 
> My husband and I are already talking about our next addition (not for at least 2 years) and we are thinking of a lab. Not that we don't love our golden we just want to get to experience lots of dogs and different breeds. So here goes my crazy list of questions:
> 
> ...


Have shown a _lot _of Labradors. 
Yes, you look for the same clearances, and most Lab breeders are doing Optigen testing for eyes. 
As for color, strange, but in my experience true, that there IS a difference in the temperaments between colors. (I would have sworn not, until spending lots of time with them and talking to breeders.) Chocolates are the ones that seem to be the ones with the most "issues" temperament-wise. Can't say why, doubt that there is any sort of documented proof, but it's been my experience in over 30 years. I see the same thing with other breeds with light (yellow) eyes. I've not noted any difference in health, though, other than perhaps more skin/coat problems.

Labradors are definitely NOT like "Goldens with short hair". They mature more slowly (mentally!), and be prepared for MASSIVE shedding - WAY more than Goldens. Short, course hair EVERYwhere, that weaves itself into the very fabric of your life!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I'm going to go out on a limb here and tell you about the lab/golden mix I adopted almost two years ago. She's far more laid back than my full golden. She's just as smart but less reactive than Lucy. She's also just about the sweetest dog I have ever known, and Lucy's pretty darn sweet. I couldn't do without her. 

Now... when she was a puppy, she was more of a power chewer than Lucy was. However, I wouldn't trade her for the world, especially the way she always wants to be touching one of us.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your responses. I did know they were more "energetic" than goldens but all the rest is brand new information for me. Might need to rethink this.:uhoh:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Are more and more lab breeders doing the genetic test for EIC (exercise induced collapse)?


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting Pointgold. I worked around them quite a bit myself, and never noticed the difference temperment wise. It's nice to get a different perspective though. Now that I actually sit and think about it, the yellow seems to be a little bit more low key???? Lol. I have to say all around though, I do prefer a Golden.


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a lab as well as two goldens and have to admit I prefer my goldens. However, I have known many lovely labs and grew up with one. I personally prefer lab bitches and think there is more of a gender difference with labs more than with goldens

If you want info on labs try www.labradorforums.co.uk. There is lots of info on there as well as loads of health testing information.

After goldens they are my next favourite breed

Eileen


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a choc. lab, she is 8yrs old, they shed like crazy, awfull it is, they blow teir coat twice a year, that is about 10 times worse than the regular shedding, will never have another, goldens are so much better. high strung also, puppy much longer, than a golden.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I had a boyfriend that had a couple of labs. They were very sweet dogs. It always seemed to me, though, that they had more of a "dog" smell. And also that their coats felt a bit more oily? They were bathed and groomed really well, so I don't think that was a problem... I just love sinking my hands into a fluffy Golden coat.... All about personal preference!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Bentley's Mom said:


> For those of you who have or have had both I have some questions
> 
> My husband and I are already talking about our next addition (not for at least 2 years) and we are thinking of a lab. Not that we don't love our golden we just want to get to experience lots of dogs and different breeds. So here goes my crazy list of questions:
> 
> ...





> Have shown a _lot _of Labradors.
> Yes, you look for the same clearances, and most Lab breeders are doing Optigen testing for eyes.
> As for color, strange, but in my experience true, that there IS a difference in the temperaments between colors. (I would have sworn not, until spending lots of time with them and talking to breeders.) Chocolates are the ones that seem to be the ones with the most "issues" temperament-wise. Can't say why, doubt that there is any sort of documented proof, but it's been my experience in over 30 years. I see the same thing with other breeds with light (yellow) eyes. I've not noted any difference in health, though, other than perhaps more skin/coat problems.
> 
> Labradors are definitely NOT like "Goldens with short hair". They mature more slowly (mentally!), and be prepared for MASSIVE shedding - WAY more than Goldens. Short, course hair EVERYwhere, that weaves itself into the very fabric of your life!!!


HERE HERE!!!! Thank you PG!!!!

Ok I have both breeds. Labs shed a HORRIFIC amount more than Goldens. Yes they do need a lot of the same clearances but you MUST look also for EIC (exercise induced collapse) that is a big thing in labradors now and one parent must be clear. 

Also you must understand the difference between a show lab (sometimes called English but not all English labs are show labs) and field bred labs is HUGE!!!!! If you want "calmer" temperament, then the show lines will suit you better. Not saying they are all calm but "calmer". Show lines usually have a stockier build, blockier head, but are wonderful dogs. Field dogs are bred to go go go go go go go go... ok do you get my point? They are usually slighter built in body but can range from tall to small. They can have an off switch and be great house dogs IF you get them ample exercise during the day and they take a LOT of exercise. You need to know what type of dog you are looking for and at when you look. Ask specifically and don't be put off if you get a curt answer because both field breeders and show breeders frown on each other. Not directed at you. 

Think hard what personality you want in a dog before you decide the type. Belle was our first field lab I didn't know there were differences. She was an extremely hard pup for us at that time. She is a mellow passive dog for a field lab too. Quinn is a "tweener" her daddy was a show dog, momma was a field. The breeder is trying to keep labs looking like labs because she does not necessarily like either direction the lines are going. Quinn is a rocket dog. She has energy and speed to spare. She is wonderful in the house but we do a LOT of activities with her, agility, dock jumping, field, and long daily walks as well as training for these disciplines. 

Color shouldn't make a difference, but I too have noticed in the colors differences. I am a black dog person. I would not want any other color. That is the original color too. The yellows I have seen are happy goofy dogs, nothing wrong with that, but sometimes I wonder if the blonde jokes are about yellow labs. Chocolates are extremely popular, often priced higher. To get a chocolate originally it was a mutation of the black and yellow. I don't like them. I agree with PG they can have personality quirks. I am not saying I have not met and loved some really nice chocolate dogs, but I have seen more chocolate nut cases than black or yellow. 

I did find less lab breeders were doing elbow clearances when I was looking. You should want that so if you don't know, ask. I think it is improving. Some labs are now in K9 data. Wish more were. There are lab breeder databases but you have to "join" to look around. Might be useful. 

Oh and for the record... I must say, so please excuse me,... THERE IS NO SUCH THINK AS A SILVER LAB!!!!! Do not fall into that trap. It is a mutated black or mixed with Wiem. See the Labrador Retriever Club site for their views on silver labs.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I guess it is all personal preference. I have had 2 Goldens and am awaiting my 7th Lab, third yellow female. I have found the blacks to be more high energy (2 males, 1 female), the chocolates (1 male ) while very sweet are a bit slow on the uptake if you get my drift. The female yellows to me seem to come pre-trained, they were by far my easiest pups to deal with....very laid back, eager to please and smart, smart, smart.

Look for the same clearances, as stated before by others...not a lot of breeders around here testing for EIC that I came across, or maybe they do and just don't show it yet...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Dreammom said:


> Look for the same clearances, as stated before by others...not a lot of breeders around here testing for EIC that I came across, or maybe they do and just don't show it yet...


They should be. I don't know the show lines are concerned but it is becoming a big issue in *labs*. It is an EASY test and puppies can be tested if the parents are not. Please read the attached link. It is VERY serious.

Yardley Labs Beadle Gypsy Shadow
Exercise Induced Collapse - CVM - VDL, University of Minnesota

It is being found in other breeds too but it is getting unfortunately "common" in labs. If a dog has it... it literally can not do a THING! Can't go for walks, can't have a life. It can live though. Not how people want their pets or performance dogs.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> They should be. I don't know the show lines are concerned but it is becoming a big issue in *labs*. It is an EASY test and puppies can be tested if the parents are not. Please read the attached link. It is VERY serious.
> 
> Yardley Labs Beadle Gypsy Shadow
> Exercise Induced Collapse - CVM - VDL, University of Minnesota
> ...


Yep, I apologize, I was only looking at show lines...I should have stated that.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Discovery Channel :: News - Animals :: Fur Color Linked to Dog Personality Coat color is linked to dogs temperment. 


""
In labrador retrievers, the color rank from most to least aggressive was determined to be yellow, black and chocolate.""


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

A Golden is the closest thing you'll find to a live Teddy Bear.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my favorite comment from a lab friend; "can tell you guys are getting old, ya got a golden". from what I hear, labs bred for field are sometimes more than calm household can handle. We've just had field labs (as pets only), love their leaner lines & energy. We live where dogs get alot of daily exercise (running, swimming). I can imagine living in town (even apartment) with my golden, but not my lab


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all so much. I found a local breeder and I thought all looked well, including EIC, on dad only though, and then I decided to ask my questions of you all. So now I'm thinking no chocolate lab. I don't think we are puppy proficient enough for what I've heard here. :no: Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

It's not to say that you "shouldn't" get a lab, we just wanted to give you some insight so you are aware of certain aspects. I always find it very helpful to hear the opinions of people that have owned a certain breed, so you don't feel like you are just taking a wild risk. Lol. I did a lot of research before I got my first Golden Retriever. I am very happy with him, but one thing that I wish, is that I would have found this forum before purchasing him  I wouldn't trade him in for anything, but when searching for my second, I definitely went about things differently, that's for sure. Did you ever consider getting a second Golden?? :bowl:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I love labs - and am pretty sure I will have one some day<: 

I prefer the yellow labs and I like the show bred ones the best - if only because they do seem more laidback. When I was still doing obedience with my Danny, there was a couple who did both conformation and obedience with their labs. I just remember how nice their dogs were.

I do agree with everyone else on the chocolate labs - but I think there might be some kind of training issue that can be handled? Our neighbor's dog was a chocolate lab who shredded some neighborhood kids. I tend to think that was because the dog was never trained and left outside all the time. 

At a trial today I was chittering with somebody who has been in all of my Jacks' classes with her chocolate lab - at least since he was a year old. 

Her lab is incredibly sweet. And little. And sweet. 

Her owner is doing obedience right now and I gather they will be going for the hunt certificate with her as well next week? 

One thing the owner said is that her dog has an "off switch" when she just gets into stubborn mode and decides she doesn't want to do something. Other than that, that dog is perfect.

She is in obedience classes when I see her, so I've never seen her acting up or being hyper? Jacks was still spinning like a top when we started classes together, and her dog was already calm and placid in class.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Pawz's mama said:


> It's not to say that you "shouldn't" get a lab, we just wanted to give you some insight so you are aware of certain aspects. I always find it very helpful to hear the opinions of people that have owned a certain breed, so you don't feel like you are just taking a wild risk. Lol. I did a lot of research before I got my first Golden Retriever. I am very happy with him, but one thing that I wish, is that I would have found this forum before purchasing him  I wouldn't trade him in for anything, but when searching for my second, I definitely went about things differently, that's for sure. Did you ever consider getting a second Golden?? :bowl:


The insight and opinions is EXACTLY why I came straight to the experts. We did think about a 2nd golden and we absolutely adore Bentley but we also are fascinated with some other breeds out there. I had wanted a chocolate lab since I was a little girl. My friend had a puppy and I decided she looked like me because I have brown hair and green eyes : As an adult this no longer seems like a good reason to choose a breed of dog :doh: We have a lot of time to think about it but I'm a big fan of lots of research.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't get me wrong. Labradors are wonderful dogs. I just don't want someone to fall for the stereo type. There is a thread going on this board right now about evil golden pups. To say there are problems with the stereo type is an understatement. I have two Labs currently, and I hope I have a black lab (my favorite) and Golden by my side for the rest of my life. 

I may be mistaken but I think a Labrador won AKC Obedience National or Invitational, or was that last year? I KNOW a Lab won the agility Invitational, and a friend of mines chocolate lab was #2 going in. So great dogs come in all breeds and all colors. I just worry because people who do not know the breed could get a rude awakening. I like to say they make good three year olds, but that could be a stretch too. They are incredibly loyal dogs and that you can count on. 

If one parent is EIC clear, the pups would be fine. You just need to be sure one parent is clear. Like I also said, the pups can be tested I think at 6 weeks so if you found a litter you like, you can have the pups checked. I talked with a breeder willing to pay 50% of the test, because one parent was not tested, the other was a carrier, not affected. 

I love labs. Amazing dogs, definitely different than Goldens, but there are similarities as well. Both are wonderfully noble animals, with lots of spark and life. They will make you smile every day. 

I am going to crawl into bed with one of each. Hubby is out of town with Belle and Teddi, I have Quinn and Gabby. Great dogs !!! All four of them.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Thank you Max's Mom (Ann right?) When we talked about a lab we were thinking similar to a Golden but different. Then I figured if there weren't any differences in color maybe I could fulfill my childhood chocolate dream. I did realize they were higher energy than some other breeds but I don't think I realized quite how much more. I really appreciate everyone's input. It has given us quite a bit to think about.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I LOVE Labradors!! As MUCH as Goldens!! My childhood dog was a golden/lab mix, but my family has had full blooded labs as well. They are more energetic and hyper than goldens, but they are an absolute joy. We've had Yellow, Black, and Chocolate labs in my family, and neighborhood. They are all wonderful. I live with two Golden/lab mixes now. When I get my own place, I will definitely have labs and goldens, and love them all the same


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Michele- Have you noticed any differences based on their colors? Based on what I've heard it looks like chocolate is out.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

You could always look at adopting a lab. Honestly, the shelters around here always seem to have labs. From little pups to seniors and everything in between. If you find a good shelter or rescue, there'll have been temperament testing and what not so you'll have a good idea on any quirks or personality traits. Just my opinion, of course. It seems like any other retriever (especially goldens) get snapped up in a second from the shelters or rescues and the labs are left there. Always makes me sad.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Michele- Have you noticed any differences based on their colors? Based on what I've heard it looks like chocolate is out.


My neighbor has two chocolate labs, and they are the sweetest things. The only thing I've noticed different about these chocolate labs is they like to wonder at night. At least these do, they are outside dogs, but if you keep your dog inside, it shouldn't be a problem. My sister had a chocolate lab when she was a kid and he was great! 

I haven't noticed any notable differences in the colors. They all had different personality's. I know that I will probably have one of each color, and of course, goldens, when I'm on my own. I love labs and from my experience, I can't say enough good about them. But I know different people have different preferences.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I adore Labs. My friend has a yellow named Curly, (his ears curl up when he gets excited ), who was an _absolute nut case_ until he was around 2.5 years old. At that age he could have applied for sainthood and probably would have made it. 

On the day she brought him home, I remember her telling me that the breeder had said something kind of weird, then he laughed. I asked her what he had said. She told me, "Well, he said that I was going to hate him and the dog for the first three years, but after that, you'll love us both." 

After the first few weeks, she was counting the days. That breeder knew his line well and knew when the dog would start calming down...but boy, the patience she needed those first couple of years. Not many people would have survived Curly and his "antics"...:


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Ranger said:


> You could always look at adopting a lab. Honestly, the shelters around here always seem to have labs. From little pups to seniors and everything in between. If you find a good shelter or rescue, there'll have been temperament testing and what not so you'll have a good idea on any quirks or personality traits. Just my opinion, of course. It seems like any other retriever (especially goldens) get snapped up in a second from the shelters or rescues and the labs are left there. Always makes me sad.


We had also thought about rescuing and maybe going with an older lab. Bentley was a rescue of a different sort (no shelter, BYB who didn't understand how much $$$ was involved in whelping a litter, and they were on there way to the high kill shelter :no Yet something else to look at.

It also looks like if we do go this route I'm going to need to stock up on my patience.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

This is the breeder I found CALIFORNIA Chocolate Labrador Retrievers California Chocolate Labs Breeder Puppies CALIFORNIA Chocolate Labrador Retrievers California Chocolate Labs Breeder Puppies. I was just wondering how they look to everyone else. I have been reading everything on the choosing a breeder section and trying to apply it and I'm just wondering if I got it right?


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello, I have a yellow lab and she is from english/show lines. She is and has always been very calm and the absolute easiest dog to train that I ever had. She was housebroken in two weeks! We got her at 8 weeks old but the breeder had started the crate training, potty training before we picked her up. We only crated her for about a month, month and a half. She also quickly learned which toys were hers and which belonged to my son. 

As for the chocolate - according to my breeder they became very popular because of their looks and were being over bred and for color only so may account for the personality difference. 

I know quite a few american labs also and it is just my experience but they do seem to have alot more energy/hyperness going on. If I wanted chocolate I would definitley go back to the same breeder. I do believe if you find a reputable, knowledgable breeder you can still have your choc. lab. I would go for the english line though.


----------

